# 3/20/09 cobia at oip



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

i got this off of ecpff.com



> This was a classic case example of a fish not interested in a jig but will take a live bait. Congrats to Gerald for the catch and the persistance to constantly soaking those pinfish. This was no fluke. Gerald knew some of the fish had been jig shy recently. His target was Cobia and thats what he caught.












good job gerald!!!


----------



## jewfish (Dec 4, 2007)

Better than the stingray he got the other day!:letsdrink

I'll try to get over there maybe on Sunday.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

nice cobe!....same thing happend to me over summer....fish just not interested in artificials...but my persistence paid off and after 4 hours i managed to bring up a lizardfish:doh


----------



## neckmoe (Apr 7, 2009)

I'd like to have seen the bait he had on that grappling hook. By the way how did that fish get that big ol hook in it mouth?


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

> *neckmoe (4/10/2009)*I'd like to have seen the bait he had on that grappling hook. By the way how did that fish get that big ol hook in it mouth?


you cant be serious.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

You bait up eachtine on the gaff and the fish only has to partially swallow it.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

dude do you seriously not know or are you playing stupid


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Well congrats...did Calvin do the gaff job?....he normally is taking the pics...:letsdrink


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

yes calvin gaffed it


----------

